# ComboBox indirekt?



## SPSKILLER (1 September 2008)

Hallo,

ist es möglich in Excel verschiedene ComboBoxen einer Userform über eine Schleife mit Daten zu versorgen?

z.B. 

```
with Userform1
   for i=1 to 10
      .combobox[COLOR=lime][B](i)[/B][/COLOR].additem ("beispiel")
   next i
end with
```
 
...das funktioniert so nicht.
Geht es überhaupt?
Wenn ja, wie sieht die Syntax aus?

MFG Micha


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

Hallo Micha,
ich habe gerade selber mal ein bißchen herumgespielt.
Mir ist kein Weg eingefallen ein "ARRAY of ComboBox" zu erzeugen. Auch das Arbeiten mit einem Platzhalter brachte keinen Erfolg.

Gruß
LL


----------



## SPSKILLER (1 September 2008)

hallo,

ich probier grad noch rum...

für meinen Fall scheint es mit


```
dim COMBOX(7) as ComboBox
```
 
zu funktionieren.

Danke erstmal.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

... soweit war ich auch schon ...
Aber, wie bekommst du an deine bereits deklarierten ComboBoxen (in der Userform) die ARRAY-Elemente angetragen / zugewiesen ...?


----------



## SPSKILLER (1 September 2008)

ich muss momentan am Anfang des Scripts

```
SET COMBOX(0) = Userform1.combobox1
SET COMBOX(1) = Userform1.combobox2
SET COMBOX(2) = Userform1.combobox3
SET COMBOX(3) = Userform1.combobox4 
SET COMBOX(4) = Userform1.combobox5
SET COMBOX(5) = Userform1.combobox6
SET COMBOX(6) = Userform1.combobox7
SET COMBOX(7) = Userform1.combobox8
```
 
schreiben.
Danach kann ich die Comboboxen zum Beispiel mit 

```
COMBOX(i).clear
```
indirekt ansprechen

Gruß Micha


----------



## Larry Laffer (1 September 2008)

nicht schlecht ... du hast eine Frage gestellt und ich habe etwas dabei gelernt ...


----------



## SPSKILLER (1 September 2008)

so kanns laufen...
Bin froh, dass es klappt.
Danke, dass du dir die Zeit genommen hast.

Micha


----------

